# Warum sind Monitore viel teurer als TVS?



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

Da ich gerade umgezogen bin und meinen TV verkauft habe und ich den Monitor auch nutze zum Filme kucken usw und mein 27 Zoller da zu klein ist dachte ich mir warum nicht grösser und gleich in 4k.

Dabei file mir der relativ hohe Preis auf zmbsp ein Eizo 1200 Euro 4k 31,5cm für den Preis kann man nen riesen 65 Zoller haben im Tv Berreich verstehe das nicht.

Und was sagt ihr zu dem Burschen AOC U3277PWQU 80,01 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik ?

Bitte auch gleich um empfehlungen also 2160p mindestens 30 Zoll und IPS Panel(da auch oft von der seite gekuckt wird und da TN komplett versagt) sind mir wichtig .


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. Dezember 2017)

Ein anständiger TV kostet vierstellig, während die ersten UHD-Monitore ab 300 € zu haben sind.

Der Eizo und andere Grafiker-Modelle haben hohe Farbraumabdeckungen. Die braucht ein Normalsterblicher nicht, daher sind Consumer-Modelle deutlich günstiger.

Sogar große IPS-Monitore über 40 Zoll kosten um die 600.


----------



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

und kann der AOC was?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. Dezember 2017)

Das verrät dir das Datenblatt, habe ihn nicht getestet. Liest sich zumindest ordentlich, ein kontrastreiches VA-Panel mit UHD. Zum Zocken würde ich keine 60 Hz mehr empfehlen - aber das ist ja ne Glaubensfrage...


----------



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

Hatte noch nie mehr wie 60 hz bezweifle das ein witcher 3 mit 100 fps so viel besser ist als mit 60, und so wichtig sind mir shooter auch nicht das es da so wichtig wäre schon gar nicht bei einem Rising Storm 2 Vietnam und co  was ich hauptsächlich spiele wenn shootergames.

Komisch VA bei Amazon steht fett IPS......irgendwie schwer was zu finden obwohl nicht mal so hoher anspruch.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Dezember 2017)

Oh das habe ich und viele andere auch angezweifelt.... 
Einfach mal ansehen. Danach meinst du Windows ruckelt bei 60 Hz 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhalin (24. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie mehr wie 60 hz bezweifle das ein witcher 3 mit 100 fps so viel besser ist als mit 60, und so wichtig sind mir shooter auch nicht das es da so wichtig wäre schon gar nicht bei einem Rising Storm 2 Vietnam und co  was ich hauptsächlich spiele wenn shootergames.
> 
> Komisch VA bei Amazon steht fett IPS......irgendwie schwer was zu finden obwohl nicht mal so hoher anspruch.


So dachte ich auch mal.
Fakt ist aber, seit ich einen 144Hz Monitor habe ist jegliches Tearing verschwunden.
Ich brauche weder V-Sync noch Free-Sync , beides wäre theoretisch vorhanden aber es ist einfach unnötig geworden.
Keine Ahnung wieso aber es ist so.
Wenn dich also Tearing stört kauf dir einen Monitor mit viel Hz oder probier es wenigstens mal aus


----------



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

Das wäre meine Devise da ich Gsync nicht supporten will und mit Tearing generell weniger Probleme habe, aber wie gesagt 144hz für was obs im windows smoother schön aber ob man das braucht bezweifle ich und schnelle shooter spiele ich nicht und selbst wenn die sind auch auf 6ohz smooth grade mit 200 fps.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du es noch nie ausprobiert hast, woher weißt du ob es dir nicht besser gefällt?


----------



## RtZk (24. Dezember 2017)

Es geht hier doch nicht darum, ob er einen 144hz Monitor will? Er will einen 32 Zoll Monitor und 32 Zoll und WQHD ist schon sehr grenzwertig. Daher bleibt eben nur 4k und bei 4k steht 144hz nicht mal zur Debatte.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2017)

Sehr grenzwertig?
Du weißt also den Sitzabstand und die Sehstärke des TE?


----------



## Venom89 (24. Dezember 2017)

Hör auf zu zicken 
Man darf ja wohl Alternativen aufzeigen. 
Ich würde mir es zumindest mal ansehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du es noch nie ausprobiert hast, woher weißt du ob es dir nicht besser gefällt?



Ich weis wie 30 fps sind ich weis wie 60 sind den rest kann man sich denken, und wenn ich the witcher 3 in 60 fps spiele was in meinen augen sehr flüssig ist weis nicht was 144hz da ändern sollen, ist ja nicht so als wäre 144hz wie flug aufn mond den ich mir nur vorstellen kann, bei HZ hat man ja ne ahnung und weis was besser ist. Klar wird es toll sein klar würde es mir besser gefallen aber ob man es dringend braucht wie zum beispiel ne höhere Auflösung auf 1080p würde ich nicht mehr spielen wollen auch wens 1000hz wären.

Aber wird e standard also komme ich nicht dran vorbei irgendwann dann aber 4k 144hz und hdr und wie der ganze neumoderne schrott heist.


----------



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch nicht darum, ob er einen 144hz Monitor will? Er will einen 32 Zoll Monitor und 32 Zoll und WQHD ist schon sehr grenzwertig. Daher bleibt eben nur 4k und bei 4k steht 144hz nicht mal zur Debatte.



32 zoll auf 1440p ist wie 24 zoll auf 1080p also recht gut/normal was soll daran schlecht sein.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2017)

Alles klar.
Mehr Hertz braucht man nicht, aber ne hohe Auflösung ist ein Muss.
Du entscheidest also was die Leute brauchen, gut zu wissen.


----------



## RtZk (25. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Mehr Hertz braucht man nicht, aber ne hohe Auflösung ist ein Muss.
> Du entscheidest also was die Leute brauchen, gut zu wissen.



Er entscheidet was ER braucht, ist ja nun mal auch sein Thread oder ?

@TE mir zumindest ist die Pixeldichte bei 24 Zoll und 1080p um einiges zu niedrig. Deswegen habe ich auch selbst 27 Zoll 4k, der Unterschied dazwischen ist riesig.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

Ja die 32 Zoll auf 4k dürfte aber immer noch um einiges schärfer sein als mein 27 er 1440p, brauche die Grösse aber sehe schon du bist einer der ne sehr hohe Pixeldichte bervorzugt. Kannst du mir nen gescheiten 4k 32 er empfehlen ? Hauptsache kein TN. Google schon wie verrückt aber finde nur sachen die fürs Gamen nicht so der hammer sind und Filme und Games sind Priorität.


----------



## RtZk (25. Dezember 2017)

Das Problem sind die Preise bei 4k 32 Zoll LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 32", Diagonale bis 32", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland fängt wie du hier siehst mit 740€ an, von den Monitoren dürfte jeder etwas taugen, starken IPS Glow kannst du leider immer haben.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

Der billigste ist bei 550 was ich soweit gefunden habe, ja die Monitorlandschaft ist ein schwieriges Thema vielleicht ein halbes Jahr warten leider.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

BenQ PD3200U 81,28 cm Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

der ist doch schön und gute testergebnisse und mein momentaner ist auch Benq und hat ein hammer bild. aber 799


----------

